# Looking for advice



## wright48 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi I am a 48 married female, my husband and I have been together for along time 29 yrs. we have been separated a few times due to our own choices. I admit that I have made my share of mistakes, made choices that I really wish I could go back and change... But I can't,,, My , husband sometimes acts like he is innocent, like he never did a wrong thing in our life... I do not throw the past up at him, I love him and I want to be in this relationship with him, I chose to be here with him.. I was hoping for some advice on what to do about him bringing up the past...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

could you give us some examples of the mistakes/choices that both of you have made and how long ago each of these mistakes/choices were?

Maybe something like the worst 2-3 for each of you?


----------

